# '96 200SX Turbo?!?!?



## ktx49 (Mar 15, 2004)

are there any turbo kits for a 96 200SX SE?!??

i looked around and saw no information!

thanks!

also is it even worth it to turbo a 200SX?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

no you didn't look. Don't say you did, or you would have found information.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

oh man...search...go to hotshot.com, nissanperformancemag.com...do something


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

BURN!!!

but they are right...you didnt look. you prolly only went to like greddy or a big name like that...that you only saw in a mag...


----------



## ktx49 (Mar 15, 2004)

actually i did look and the only thing i came up with on search of these forums was a bad ass 200SX but the turbo was completely custom and he set like a WHP record(237hp or something.....not badd....hehe) for a 200SX so i didnt think it was a kit...

and actually i just bought my car(a 96 200SX SE 5spd) and i am not gonna lie....its SLOW!! lol maybe i got used to the 300E Benz i was driving before that...

so maybe i should specify further.....are there any KITS for 200sx?

thanks


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

LMAO! 237whp would not be setting any records. There's a hotshot turbo kit for around $3K. I'm sure you could build your own for less than half that if you can get the manifold made up. You could also swap an SR20DET in for around $2K and have 200-226 hp at stock boost. Like people said, you need to do some more searching. You don't want to spend any money until you've done your homework.


----------



## ktx49 (Mar 15, 2004)

ahhhh no i meant a world record for 200SX with the 1.6


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

like tool said, 237hp isn't any world record.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

chimmike said:


> like tool said, 237hp isn't any world record.



249.9 is, as far as we know


----------



## ktx49 (Mar 15, 2004)

damn 250HP is nice but would a newer stock 3.5L maxima still roast it(265hp and the maxima cant be too much heavier.....)??

so there is only ONE turbo kit for the 1.6 200SX?

and also as far as installation...the kits i found were like $3500+ but that is stage II....how much would the average install cost as i would NOT try to install the sucker myself....

thanks for your help and nice 200SX turbos you 2 guys have....i envy you!


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

250whp is the highest output for a turboed 1.6? Not to say that isn't enough power for most people but considering you can get 400-500 crank HP out of an SR with a stock bottom end, 249 is not impressive at all. $3500 is probably more accurate for the hosthot kit. They list it at $3739. There's that damned "Stage" word again.  Hotshot sells 1 turbo kit for the 1.6 and they don't sell various "stages" of it. I know they say something about "Stage 2" when talking about the preset boost of a whopping 7 psi but considering they don't sell any other "Stage" of the kit I think they stuck this in bold red print so that people who don't know what they're reading would be impressed. "Ohhh, this is the Stage 2 with a bone jarring 7 psi of boost!".  As if there are stages of boost. Install a boost controller and you can boast that you've got a Stage XVIII with a boost of 14 psi! Woo hoo! Maybe even have a windshield banner made up that says that, "Stage XVIII". If you're going to have it installed then you're talking at least $4500 out of pocket for parts and labor, and that's a conservative estimate. It's your money man, but I say get a different car to start out with because you're going to end up needing more modifications to safely drive a car with that kind of power output and you'd might as well start out with a higher baseline.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

actually, the hotshot kit is $4200 after the jwt ecu upgrade...


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

This should give you some $ options http://www.turbo-kits.com/sentra_turbo_kits.html


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Chillboy said:


> This should give you some $ options http://www.turbo-kits.com/sentra_turbo_kits.html



there has been alot of discussion on those turbo kits for the 1.6, and we came to one conclusion---not worth the money


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

toolapcfan said:


> 250whp is the highest output for a turboed 1.6? Not to say that isn't enough power for most people but considering you can get 400-500 crank HP out of an SR with a stock bottom end, 249 is not impressive at all. $3500 is probably more accurate for the hosthot kit. They list it at $3739. There's that damned "Stage" word again.  Hotshot sells 1 turbo kit for the 1.6 and they don't sell various "stages" of it. I know they say something about "Stage 2" when talking about the preset boost of a whopping 7 psi but considering they don't sell any other "Stage" of the kit I think they stuck this in bold red print so that people who don't know what they're reading would be impressed. "Ohhh, this is the Stage 2 with a bone jarring 7 psi of boost!".  As if there are stages of boost. Install a boost controller and you can boast that you've got a Stage XVIII with a boost of 14 psi! Woo hoo! Maybe even have a windshield banner made up that says that, "Stage XVIII". If you're going to have it installed then you're talking at least $4500 out of pocket for parts and labor, and that's a conservative estimate. It's your money man, but I say get a different car to start out with because you're going to end up needing more modifications to safely drive a car with that kind of power output and you'd might as well start out with a higher baseline.


250 because the MAF and injectors are maxing out... It can probably hit 300's but no program developed yet from JWT for larger MAF's and injectors.

SR only make 500whp? SR's must suck $hit by your logic because I was watching Horsepower TV yesterday and an NA 383 made 649 whp with just cams... why don't you sell your SR and get a REAL car then.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

And not maxing out the injectors just got a bit more expensive. There is no fuel rail for the GA right now unless JGY can come up with one, and given what they went through I undrestand if they don;t. Anyway the other option is the Nismo 550 CC injectors but they are $1 per cc  I am trying to find other side feeds that JWT can make work. That with a cobra MAF and walboro with water injection should make more than 250. 

We are not trying to compete with the SR guys, not gonna happen. We are trying to see what the 1.6 will do. No more GA VS SR shit please.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wes said:


> And not maxing out the injectors just got a bit more expensive. There is no fuel rail for the GA right now unless JGY can come up with one, and given what they went through I undrestand if they don;t.



the JGY ga16de fuel rail has been available for months, according to their website


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

yeah.. converted to top feed.. Ooh la-la


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Try again*

JGY has not produced a 1.6 rail yet. I am working with them to try and produce one. My plan all along has been that rail with 50LB MSD injectors, but if the rail does not work I will go with the Nismo 550 CC injectors in the stock rail. Down side is that they cost $550.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

hmmm.. if you wanted to, you could get supra stock TT injectors, i think they are at 550cc... and top feed..


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

JGY has a QG18DE rail, that's weird they don't make one for hte GA...it'd be interesting to see if it worked since the engines are so similar.

Wes.....you should check into it man!


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

for you DIY's, you could fabricate your own top feed fuel rail....you just need to source material, machinery/machinist/tools, and a few parts and pieces  

http://www.rossmachineracing.com/extrusion.html
http://www.electromotive-inc.com/efi_parts.html
http://www.azspeed-marine.com/furaex.html


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

chimmike said:


> JGY has a QG18DE rail, that's weird they don't make one for hte GA...it'd be interesting to see if it worked since the engines are so similar.
> 
> Wes.....you should check into it man!


According to JGY they never produced a QG or GA rail. Their site says otherwise but it was the idea that they could potentially make one. With their recent issue I can understand them not wanting to take that on right now.


----------



## Junbug (Oct 21, 2002)

Hey, the extreme kit looks about $500 less than the HS kit. Is this any good? Anyone try it?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Junbug said:


> Hey, the extreme kit looks about $500 less than the HS kit. Is this any good? Anyone try it?



there has been alot of discussion about the "extreme" kits, but i have yet to see a ga16 with one...that should tell you something


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

wes said:


> According to JGY they never produced a QG or GA rail. Their site says otherwise but it was the idea that they could potentially make one. With their recent issue I can understand them not wanting to take that on right now.



well, I've sold two of these rails to people in turbo kits. I'ma ask one of my customers to make sure he has one


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

James said:


> 250 because the MAF and injectors are maxing out... It can probably hit 300's but no program developed yet from JWT for larger MAF's and injectors.
> 
> SR only make 500whp? SR's must suck $hit by your logic because I was watching Horsepower TV yesterday and an NA 383 made 649 whp with just cams... why don't you sell your SR and get a REAL car then.


Thats funny.

Mike


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I am glad I can amuse you then.


----------

